

What is your optimal way of staying in touch with the world? - wordlink

Do you care to stay in touch?
How do you stay current with the world?
What topics to you follow and how?
Is it the most efficient way or do you think their could be a better way?
======
RollAHardSix
I'll answer your question to say I don't stay in touch with the rest of the
world.

I live in a bubble, with the occasional outside news bit from facebook,
Reddit, or overhearing a coworker...other then that, I live in this strange
feedback loop of what I suppose is a very private life.

(And I'm someone with a child, who loves going to concerts or on vacations,
has friends, but all of these things are 'contained', if that makes any sense)

------
xux
Using Bit of News [0]. Sends you a short daily summary of what's happening
today.

[0]www.bitofnews.com

~~~
wordlink
is that all you use? how did you hear about it ?

